# KL's Popularity Poll [88]: Naruto Uzumaki



## Immortal (Apr 13, 2013)

​
Eighty-eighth poll,. Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc. Voting 1 or 10 to change the average is frowned upon and only votes in the poll will count. This poll will be closed a week from now.

Check out what polls are up and what previous characters scored 

Previous character .

This poll will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10 plain and simple


----------



## Magician (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10. Worst character in the series.


----------



## Silver (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm conflicted about him. On one hand when he's serious in battle I really love him, at that point he's smart, badass, gives off a very stoic vibe. However outside of this I find him truly immature, annoying and hard to stand. His speeches, his comments, his gags annoy me to hell. 

I'll be nice and forget the latter when I vote 7/10, with it he would probably be at 3.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 13, 2013)

6/10 

used to be my fave char, but his obsession with Sauce and the destiny thing made me slowly dislike him oh and he became a real cry baby in Shippuden. 

gave him a few points for being funny sometimes and he has kool jutsus. 

i hope one day, he'll return to his old self.


----------



## Danzio (Apr 13, 2013)

_Hey, you might want to change the title. Anyway:
_
10/10

He’s a guy who shares happiness everywhere he goes. He never gives up, willing to take a beating to prove a point and is, arguably, the most resilient character in the series. 

How can you dislike such a guy?

Naruto also went through a lot of struggles alone from very early on in his life; He had to deal with an insane amount of hate from his fellow villagers. No parents to look after him, no relatives. Had a monster trying to eat him up from the inside, too. Yet, he faced all that pain alone, with a huge smile. Because of this, he is able to treasure everyone he loves and has the strength and determination to protect and try to save them no matter what. You can’t ask more from an individual.

Sure, he got a little overboard (more than a little) when it came to Sasuke in early part 2, but nobody is perfect.


----------



## -JT- (Apr 13, 2013)

7/10

I'm actually surprised with how highly I'm ranking him. I loved at the very beginning of the series how he was truly a hard worker, determined to reach the top despite others thinking so lowly of him. Of course now that's all been thrown out in the trash and he's the Child of Prophesy, pulling powerups and new modes out of thin air like most Uchiha characters. 
However, I do love his devotion to others. Despite Neji's atrocious death (i.e. it had no build up whatsoever), Naruto somewhat put a positive spin on it due to the evident love for his friend that came about in the aftermath. Also, I like that he isn't a perfect protagonist- he still has his flaws (like recently, Hinata had to slap some sense back into him etc.)


----------



## katanalauncher (Apr 13, 2013)

9/10
Definitely the character i care most about, even though his performance in Kage summon arc and Nagato's TnJ was a little cringe worthy.
But he is definitely coming back around, his friendship with Kurama while could be handled better is still one of the most monumental emotional moment in the series.
He definitely isn't as obsessed with Sasuke as he used to be, and it was never obsession as to guilt and contempt of not able to help Sasuke off the path of revenge and the  and optimism to bring him back on the right path.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 13, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> 9/10
> Definitely the character i care most about, even though his performance in Kage summon arc and Nagato's TnJ was a little cringe worthy.
> But he is definitely coming back around, his friendship with Kurama while could be handled better is still one of the most monumental emotional moment in the series.
> *He definitely isn't as obsessed with Sasuke as he used to be, and it was never obsession as to guilt and contempt of not able to help Sasuke off the path of revenge and the  and optimism to bring him back on the right path.*





the struggle.


----------



## katanalauncher (Apr 13, 2013)

The Divine One Dannii said:


> the struggle.


That's what I meant, he was pretty bad in kage summon arc, but by the end of it he progressed from blindly protecting Sasuke to wishing to settle with him in a fight.
And after that he gets caught up in a bunch of things and really have no time to think about Sasuke.


----------



## Sora (Apr 13, 2013)

he used to be one of my fave characters until kishi derailed him. 6


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 13, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> That's what I meant, he was pretty bad in kage summon arc, but by the end of it he progressed from blindly protecting Sasuke to wishing to settle with him in a fight.
> And after that he gets caught up in a bunch of things and really have no time to think about Sasuke.



he slightly thought of sasuke during the war tho.

anyways, based on the recent chapter I can say this "obsession" is temporary gone.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10 for the Main Hero.

I don't care about anything, he started it all, had awesome Part I, and his Part II transformations are pretty badass.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2013)

6-7. He's alright when he's not thinking about Sauce.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2013)

He's come so far and he's so awesome. 10/10


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10
Naruto is and always will be my favorite character.


Danzio said:


> _Hey, you might want to change the title. Anyway:_
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


 
QFT!


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10, he's my favorite character


----------



## Panther (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Krippy (Apr 13, 2013)

7/10 I liked him better in part 1 when he was a simple underdog

-1 for child of prophecy 
-1 for simplistic moveset (clones, rasengan)
-1 for his repetetive one liners

still one of my favorite characters though


----------



## Abz (Apr 13, 2013)

I really can't be doing with his character 1/2 the time...getting a little fed up of the Ninja jesus/saviour/hero of the world/child of prophecy stuff...to be honest it's tarnished his like-ability 

5/10 half and half


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm feeling particularly generous again today. That, and well I have to take the series in its entirety into account.

6/10 for Nardo, perhaps one of the most annoying protagonists fiction has ever seen. 

He was once rather endearing, lovable even, but ever since the Pein Invasion arc I've had an increasingly hard time digesting his repetitive and predictable nature. He used to be unique and charming, but now he's boring if not a pest with his mary sue stance and huge plot cushion.

He used to be a funny underdog with guts and a good message, so he gets points for that. Cute kid, fun to read/watch, and started out strong. Never my absolute favourite, but definitely far from bad. His 'obsession' with Sauce as they say, could have been done loads better, and part of the fault does fall on Sasuke's character, and where Kishi has gone wrong with him too; essentially it was a detriment to either character overall when it could have been a strength. I understood where Kishi was coming from with it, rather like the idea given Naruto's character and how it might make sense in theory, but it was executed rather poorly unfortunately.

Now, Sasuke is the last thing holding Naruto's character back - he's got so many other overwhelming (and writer's text-book do-not) flaws. I wish we could backtrack to part one, because Jesurto has become insufferable. Like most of the cast Kishi has created, Naruto is wasted potential. It's sad even the protagonist has been wasted on some level.


----------



## Azula (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10


----------



## MugiwaraInvincible (Apr 13, 2013)

Gave him a 7, his Sasuke obsession is beyond annoying. His constant TnJ also makes my head explode. 

Training under Kakashi and Jiraiya, banging Hinata are pluses. Sage mode and Pain fight were pretty awesome. 

Also a fan of his determination as a character. Really the sob stories and obsessions are all that bring his character down.


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10  A compelling little fella that really gets under your skin and forces you to root for him if you give him the chance.  Heaven forbid a titular character be some sort of hero or savior.  

:ignoramus


----------



## gershwin (Apr 13, 2013)

All "children of prophecy" are getting 1 from me


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2013)

Obviously a 10. 

Naruto's growth in the series from a broken child to a loud teenager to finally what he is today is one of the best parts of the entire series. He deserves all he gets and really the fact he's continuously growing is how a main character is supposed to be, not stagnant. The majority of other mains in other manga don't go through this. Another thing we need to notice is that a lot of the other characters in this series aren't progressing as characters. In each arc of this series we've seen Naruto's character grow as a whole at least a little bit. You can't say that for everyone else. Overall he's a great character through his positives, negatives, triumphs and fails. You see different sides to him and in general when the series is done you'll be able to see him from how he was in chapter 1 to how he become in the final chapter and it would actually make sense though it all.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 13, 2013)

* Naruto may not always be the smartest. He's goofy, but it's a part of his charm and he makes me laugh a lot. 

* I admire his strong will-power and loyalty. The guy keeps fighting no matter what and doesn't give up. 

* He's unpredictable and I like how he always surprises you when you least expect it. 

* He decided early on to follow his own ninja way. He's not one to let old farts like the Elders boss him around with their outdated views. 

* He has a warm, kind, sweet and friendly personality and easily befriends people and motivate them. He has certain charisma that draws people in.

* Even though he was orphaned at a young age and treated badly by the villagers, he didn't let it get him down. He kept fighting and stayed positive and never let any bad feelings he might have had consume him. I respect that. 

* He started at the bottom and climbed his way upwards by working hard. He's earned the acknowledgements he's gotten.

So, yeah, 10/10 for Naruto. pek


----------



## Kronin (Apr 13, 2013)

Off course 10/10!


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 13, 2013)

Not the greatest, but still good.

8/10


----------



## Saphira (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10 - I usually hate generic shounen main characters, but Nardo is by far the most annoying and bland protagonist ever; not to mention the whole Child of Prophecy thing, which ruined his character even more...if that's possible.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 13, 2013)

Naruto started out the series cool and funny, and then he got godhax powerful and the savior of the world...

...
...
...

AND THAT ONLY MADE HIM MORE AWESOME!

Goku/10


----------



## Magician (Apr 13, 2013)

23 10's? Are we reading the same manga?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







...now we're here.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10

Naruto is the reason that I read this manga. He is caring, loyal, gutsy, optimistic and positive about people despite all that he has been through. He has a heart as big as Texas and the determination to succeed against all odds. On top of that he's still a goofy, cute kid underneath it all. Gotta love him!!


----------



## Alaude (Apr 13, 2013)

3/10

Worst character in part 2 for me a the start he was okay but then started getting annoying, was good in part 1 so 3


----------



## Trojan (Apr 13, 2013)

10. That does not even need a question. @.@


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10.

His heart for his friends is compelling, and I appreciate the lighthearted tone his character brings to the series.


----------



## Trollochimaru (Apr 13, 2013)

8/10

I like him whenever he is not being a stupid obsessed fangirl of Sasuke.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 13, 2013)

BD said:


> 23 10's? Are we reading the same manga?



32 now. I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sora (Apr 13, 2013)

never knew naruto would do so well i though a lot of ppl hated him


----------



## TraderJoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Hes like Goku. Love him.


----------



## mrsaphen (Apr 13, 2013)

I liked him. But now I don't care about him anymore. So for me he is a 7/10 and this is just because I'm in a good mood. jk a solid 7/10.
Back in part1 he was easy a 9/10.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10. I do not like him in anyway


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 13, 2013)

The sage child. He warms not only hearts, but loins as well.


----------



## Justice (Apr 13, 2013)

I gave him a 8/10. Naruto is a well developed character and can be inspirational at times. However, the Sasuke obsession  and the naivety hurts his character. Hopefully Kishi develops him more to get pass that and I prefer him over Natsu, Tsuna, or Ichigo. I like Luffy a little better though.


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10 obviously.


----------



## Mansali (Apr 13, 2013)

Mansali/10

He is the reason why I started to read the manga. 

He is one of the most original protagonists that I have ever seen I must say 

I will root for Naruto till the very end.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Apr 13, 2013)

SoulFire! said:


> 10/10
> 
> Naruto is the reason that I read this manga. He is caring, loyal, gutsy, optimistic and positive about people despite all that he has been through. He has a heart as big as Texas and the determination to succeed against all odds. On top of that he's still a goofy, cute kid underneath it all. Gotta love him!!



Why didn't you mention he's the son of the Yellow flash, Minato Namikaze?


----------



## Shakar (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10, absolutely terrible in personality, role and design.





saphira said:


> 1/10 - I usually hate generic shounen main characters, but Nardo is by far the most annoying and bland protagonist ever; not to mention the whole Child of Prophecy thing, which ruined his character even more...if that's possible.


Pretty much this, I hate the Idiot Hero trope and Naruto takes it to a new level of annoyance.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2013)

Part 1. FREAKING 11 out of 10.

Part 2. mehh not so much. Ima gonna give him a 9, like the Kyubi.


----------



## Default (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10 for great justice.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 13, 2013)

What can I say, he's the man, and its awesome to see how he went from worst to first.  

Despite all the crap he went through as a kid and the burdens he has, he still holds the highest of ideals of any character in the manga and because of that it has allowed him to obtain the power to make his dreams reality without sacrificing his ideals or sacrificing the free will of others (like how the main antagonists are trying to do).

Who cares if some of his speeches are a little annoying or if he comes off as arrogant when talking to the main bad guys, that's just rust on a gold medallion. 

10 out of freekin 10.


----------



## Kazeshini (Apr 13, 2013)

He was cooler in Part 1, but still one of my favorites.

8/10

but these speeches like the ones against Obito really needs to stop.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 13, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm done.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 13, 2013)

I like his intentions, confidence, occasional smugness, and generally positive way of thinking in the face of unfathomable threats. _To an extent_, I can relate to it. The way that he interacts with some of the other characters in his life is pretty fun, if not plain sweet to me(Namely his parents, Jiraiya, and Hinata), due to the overarching idea of acknowledgement.  He's got a great character design, particularly with his badass longcotas in Tailed Beast Mode, and the Sage debut. His skillset is also fuggin' top notch, as well as my favorite from the series. Being able to take one move(Rasengan) and use it in so many creative and powerful ways is fairly impressive, and always manages to look cool.

There's a-lot of missed opportunities with his growth though. I mean_ really_, 3 Years with a *Sannin* and not even any Nature Element training? I think Sage Mode should've been introduced earlier as well  in that scenario. In addition he's kinda lacking in the leadership department, despite Kishi setting him up to be the grandest Hokage of all time..Part of which has to do with the long held focus on the whole Sasuke chase, my other issue with the way Kishi's written him. 

Reaching out to a friend, and wanting to hold on to those connections is great and all, but it's expressed in a somewhat contrived fashion :L His friendship with Sasuke was alright, but never came off to me as being the kind of thing to practically dedicate one's life to..._Especially_ in Part 2. He approached the whole ordeal for the longest time without really understanding Sasuke, and it made him look like a lowly child at times..Srsly. I would have to agree with Hebi Sasuke, in that he should've spent _majority_ of his time on becoming a village leader.

So overall I'll give him a solid 8


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 13, 2013)

6/10. Can't rly go any higher than that


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2013)

9/10 I still got love for that crazy kid


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 13, 2013)

1/10.

Shittiest hero I have ever read.


----------



## Babakiu (Apr 13, 2013)

A well deserved two (only fodder get 1).


----------



## Plague (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10

Naruto is fucking awesome! And all the people who are complaining, your ass is following the series aren't you!? lol


----------



## Mansali (Apr 13, 2013)

Why does a vocal minority hate naruto so much ;( 

I can understand hating some of his choices etc  or maybe his current attitude but not a 1 lol


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 13, 2013)

For all you haters:



King Naruto has had enough of you.


----------



## Kanae (Apr 13, 2013)

10/10, my favorite character


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1/10.
> 
> Shittiest hero I have ever read.



I see you're still rustled.
It's OK Naruto is not for everyone


----------



## Plague (Apr 13, 2013)

After all he's been through, and has to put up with, I think he deserves a 10.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 14, 2013)

5/10

He was fairly well written in part 1 but upon part 2 and his Sasuke obsession followed by Child of Prophecy bullshit it rather ruined his character. His design is rather average in base though his modes, especially his Kyuubi forms, improve that considerably. His techniques and fighting style is what brings his character down the most for me though. In the end this is a battle manga and when you have a main character who is generally a boring fighter it doesn't work. He has his moments sometimes in battles but for the most part his arsenal is highly repetitive and small. His modes only do so much to alleviate the problem.


----------



## ed17 (Apr 14, 2013)

8/10 

a good character but also can be easily influenced to go to the dark side. The difference is that he has the right people around that keep supporting him.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 14, 2013)

Plague said:


> 10/10
> 
> Naruto is fucking awesome! And all the people who are complaining, your ass is following the series aren't you!? lol



There are other characters that people love as well. 



Mansali said:


> Why does a vocal minority hate naruto so much ;(
> 
> I can understand hating some of his choices etc  or maybe his current attitude but not a 1 lol



It's kind of like polls where people voted on whether or not their like the writing of this manga.  A larger number of people that we would expect give the manga a favorable rating.  There are some fans of the manga who are not as vocal.

It looks like this poll for Naruto will do better than the last time.  There more of a mixed response to Naruto because he was not far removed from the Kage Summit Arc and the wild reaction it got.

I'll share my thoughts on Naruto later.


----------



## Rain (Apr 14, 2013)

For me, Part 2 Naruto easily holds the title of the worst character ever created.

1/10.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 me like his character anyway.... funny, people dislike naruto  only because hes  child of  the prophecy



Rain said:


> For me, Part 2 Naruto easily holds the title of the worst character ever created.
> 
> 1/10.


 why you dislike naruto?


----------



## Oceanus (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10. For being able to buttfuck Nagato and everyone else he comes across. Sasuke will be his final buttfuck.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 14, 2013)

TraderJoe said:


> Hes like Goku. Love him.


 naruto like kishi and his son


----------



## RasenganSake (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10 he's one of my favorite characters, but his obsession to save everyone from darkness is kind of _blehhhh.... _


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 14, 2013)

Had it not been for 
- the "destined child" prophecy, 
- his glowing, incandescent-light-bulb-like designs, 
- his inflexibility/lack of versatility in "base mode," 
- his seeming obsession over Sasuke, and 
- his repetitive speeches, 
I would have considered Naruto a 10 out of 10. From that score I subtract the number of items listed above.

That's 5/10.


----------



## Danzio (Apr 14, 2013)

BD said:


> 23 10's? *Are we reading the same manga?*



Probably. Though, people might view characters differently than you do. Shocker, I know right?





[YOUTUBE]_1xXYeNrW9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 14, 2013)

Gotta give him a 7. I like him overall, but sometimes he annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 14, 2013)

funny, people hate mature naruto


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 14, 2013)

/10


----------



## Lord Madara Uchiha (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 Love the Character!


----------



## Horichan (Apr 14, 2013)

yep the newbie me voted too


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 14, 2013)

1/10

-9 for the destiny child thing


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 for Rikudou Sennin's Successor


----------



## warriorNL (Apr 14, 2013)

I just logged in to vote a 10 for this boss!


----------



## Kiyumi (Apr 14, 2013)

1/10 Worst Character after Hinata. He was okay in the beginning, but Kishi fucked him up since ... Part 2.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 14, 2013)

Naruto= Goku

Sasuke= Vegeta


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 14, 2013)

So many dupes...


----------



## fleaky (Apr 14, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Naruto= Goku
> 
> Sasuke= Vegeta


 no, naruto=kishi and his son sasuke= kishimoto school friend


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 14, 2013)

Naruto rocks! Mune ni rocks! 

I can't decide between 10/10 because he's such a great determined guy, and was funny in part 1, or a 9/10 because of he repetitive dialog and lack of intellectual maturity.

I'm going to go with a 9 



warriorNL said:


> I just *made a dupe* to vote a 10 for this boss!



Fixed 



featless said:


> 1/10
> 
> -9 for the destiny child thing




Destiny's Child is a plus, yo!


----------



## Mako (Apr 14, 2013)

*9/10*

I remember first reading Naruto and I automatically got hooked onto the story because of him. Naruto's personality from Part I to Part II never changed; he was the one that kept on moving forward. Yes, it get's a little repetitive in Part II, but who gives a damn? Naruto Uzumaki will always be Naruto Uzumaki.

Naruto isn't perfect, nor will any other character from the series. But hey, Naruto is just a shonen manga.


----------



## RBL (Apr 14, 2013)

*Voted 1.
*
easily one of the worst characters.
if you ask me about pre time skip naruto i would have voted 9/10


he is a jesus wannabe, the chosen one. omg worst shit kishi could ever write, i'm not even a naruto and sasuke fan, but sasuke by far is a better character than this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## warriorNL (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not a dupe, someone asked my opinion on this topic, and I thought I'd like to share my opinion >.>
have a mod check me up, if you're really that sceptical xD


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EddX9hnhDS4[/YOUTUBE]

i have this much hate 

and i am a hater who is gonna hate so


----------



## Mako (Apr 14, 2013)

Kenneth is here. INCOMING!


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 14, 2013)

Foster said:


> Kenneth is here. INCOMING!


Nah. I had a reply ready that talked about some... Argument that I find ridiculous and worth laughing at, but this thread is pretty bait/flame free so I'm not even gonna bother. Wouldn't want to fuck it up.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 14, 2013)

I gave Naruto 9/10. One of my favorite characters in this series


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 14, 2013)

5/10

_Loved_ him in part 1. The Chosen One shit ruined him for me.


----------



## 6 Paths (Apr 14, 2013)

Obvious 10


----------



## ℛei (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 ofc

for my fave blonde dude


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Naruto= Goku
> 
> Sasuke= Vegeta



not in the slightest. naruto is not goku level stupid. and sasuke is not as angry as vageta is. he is silent all the time.

i know, i also thought of the DBZ thing but when i sat down and thought about it, the similarities are barely there.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 14, 2013)

I love him. I don't care if he's the child of prophecy or whatever. That doesn't change the fact that he worked his ass off to have everyone acknowledge him and protect his precious people.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Apr 14, 2013)

back in part one he was one of my favorite characters. Since the pein arc I am not into his character much anymore but I still like the values he stands for . It's just the characterization that I think went pretty bad after pein arc.


----------



## Radice (Apr 14, 2013)

3/10

Naruto is so boring...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 14, 2013)

MEH. 5/10.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 14, 2013)

Poll results speak for themselves


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 14, 2013)

5.

I'd give 1 because he suck as a main character too but I loved him in Part 1 so.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 14, 2013)

I give him 7 out of a ten.

Naruto used to be my second favorite character but lately he has really started to get on my nerves.The jokes he makes are not funny and come off as forced,he repeats the same thing over and over instead off giving a proper answer how he plans to bring peace to the world or how he will not turn to 'trash'.
He believes being the son of Yondaime makes him special(he has mentioned countless times that he is son of the awesome Hokage ) which is just too bad because the Naruto from part 1 would have never showed off with the name of someone else even if this person is his father.

Besides his fighting style is really boring and his design doesn't apeal to me at all.

Nevertheless,I choose to give Naruto a pretty high rate because Naruto is actually a pretty awesome person when he is not facing someone in the battlefield.He is very cheerful,doesn't give up easily,makes up a good friend and is very honest.His obsession with Ramen is kind of adorable.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 14, 2013)

I give him 8/10

I love Naruto, he's so cute, and likeable and he's voiced by one of my favorite VA's ever pek

He's dumb but adorably dimwitted, but he's smart in battle tactics and he does come through when it counts the most. 

I like how he's grown up and matured a ton, but he still retains some of that immaturity and inexperience that I find endearing as hell. 

He lost a couple points because he does tend to be annoying and stupidly OP sometimes. His speeches do sometimes get on my nerves even though I enjoy most of them. 

I love his unconventional solutions to his problems, he never does what you're expecting him to do and I do like that about him. When faced with two options, he always finds a third.


----------



## Skyfall 24 (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 For the biggest badass of NV


----------



## Deshi Basara (Apr 14, 2013)

*Even though i have liked many other characters throughout the series, Naruto is why i got into it in the first place and why i still follow it to this day.Can't vote anything other than a 10 *


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2013)

∞/10

despite disappointments with his developments (and there are plenty of those) still my favorite character in the series.


----------



## Rob (Apr 14, 2013)

Jesus... I didn't know there were that many Nardo-tards... 

7/10 for me.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

I expected Kenneth to vote 10/10 but this thread makes me sad. Forced Jesus characters can never get a 10.


----------



## Hochmeister (Apr 14, 2013)

To be honest, when I first started watching the show I hated Naruto's character. He was obnoxious, stupid, arrogant, and REALLY annoying. Then, somewhere around the Chunin exam arc I began to see his good traits and why he acted the way he did, and began to appreciate him more. As the series progressed, he grew up a bit, but didn't completely loose his personality or flaws from the beginning. The kid grew up from being rather self-centered to wanting to help others, and his stubbornness and stupidity make him keep going where others would take the easy way out. Somehow, Kishimoto made me care about and appreciate a character that I initially hated.

He does have his flaws as a character however, many of which revolve around his relationship with Sasuke. I was fine with his desire to bring Sasuke back at the beginning of part 2; saving your best friend from the freaky snake guy made sense. However, his reactions during the Kage Summit arc were... bad to say the least. I can see him not wanting to accept that Sasuke was evil, but the beating, pleading with A, and fainting was just way to melodramatic from the guy who had just seen both his teachers killed and his village turned into a crater without batting an eye. The end result was Ok though; he finally understood Sasuke's point of view and stopped being a whiny b*** about him.

A lot of people here really don't like the "child of prophecy" thing. I agree that this plot point is total BS, but I don't think it really detracts from Naruto's character because he's never been shown to give a damn about it. Naruto's always wanted to be Hokage, and ever since Wave he's wanted to change the way Shinobi live. Wanting to bring peace to the world is the natural progression of his desire to gain political power and peace-loving nature. It's not like the prophecy is his main reason for trying to end conflict. However, his naive optimism, highlighted during Nagato's "conversion," is eventually going to run up against the real world (assuming Kishimoto writes at least semi-realistically). Human nature is imperfect, which will eventually cause conflict. I don't expect him to come up with some brilliant and complex scheme to bring peace (which would fail in the long run due to Murphy's Law), but he has to realize that not every villain can be reasoned with, and that people will die defending the peace that he can achieve. Neji's death was good for his character in this sense because it made him realize that he couldn't protect everyone, but needed to carry on despite it. Hopefully in the future he'll similarly come to terms with humanity's tendency to violence.

All in all, a good character which I give a solid 8/10


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> I expected Kenneth to vote 10/10 but this thread makes me sad. Forced Jesus characters can never get a 10.



your poor poor peace of mind


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2013)

Benzaiten said:


> I love him. I don't care if he's the child of prophecy or whatever. That doesn't change the fact that he worked his ass off to have everyone acknowledge him and protect his precious people.





Kage said:


> ∞/10
> 
> despite disappointments with his developments (and there are plenty of those) still my favorite character in the series.





ueharakk said:


> What can I say, he's the man, and its awesome to see how he went from worst to first.
> 
> Despite all the crap he went through as a kid and the burdens he has, he still holds the highest of ideals of any character in the manga and because of that it has allowed him to obtain the power to make his dreams reality without sacrificing his ideals or sacrificing the free will of others (like how the main antagonists are trying to do).
> 
> ...





민찬영 said:


> /10





Foster said:


> *9/10*
> 
> I remember first reading Naruto and I automatically got hooked onto the story because of him. Naruto's personality from Part I to Part II never changed; he was the one that kept on moving forward. Yes, it get's a little repetitive in Part II, but who gives a damn? Naruto Uzumaki will always be Naruto Uzumaki.
> 
> Naruto isn't perfect, nor will any other character from the series. But hey, Naruto is just a shonen manga.



All of this.


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 for naruto is great at making other charas look cool, smart or badass.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 14, 2013)

Nardo gets a 7. He is like my third favorite Team 7 member, but I like him. Yes, he can be lame, pathetic, stupid to the point of being annoying, but at the same time he is just so naive, cute and dat smile of his... aww


His character has actually grown on me so much throughout all these years. If only there wasn't any of this prophecy crap...


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> I expected Kenneth to vote 10/10 but this thread makes me sad. Forced Jesus characters can never get a 10.



Well sometimes people have different opinions.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

my opinion is superior


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2013)

8/10. He still has areas to improve but I like that he has remembered to work with others when he can't do it all by himself. And I hope third time's the charm for next time he tries to do that Chou mini Bijuudama. He has missed that hit twice already, I wanna see what really happens when it connects it's target.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 14, 2013)

takL said:


> 10/10 for naruto is great at making other charas look cool, smart or badass.


 naruto mix of badass and cool+some smart... why haters think child of prophecy=ending of character development? this very strange for me... naruto never been  naive,dumb idiot... naruto sees  real shinobi world and wants change it


----------



## Rose (Apr 14, 2013)

8/10. He could be a lot better though. Like losing the whole destiny thing. He was so much better without it.


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> my opinion is superior



it's called arrogance.


----------



## Njaa (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10. Can't really rate him higher, his naive promises and speeches have come back and bit him in the ass more than once. It's that naivette to the problems he faces that gets annoying.


----------



## Sok (Apr 14, 2013)

5/10 i dont really care about him anymore


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 14, 2013)

The only main character I dislike more is Ichigo. And maybe that PoT brat as well. 1/10


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10 for me.. me like not boring, imperfect main character like naruto


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> my opinion is superior



I think I should diagnose you with :

Idiot syndrome


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

> I think I should diagnose you with :
> 
> Idiot syndrome



Diagnosing people on the internet with mental disorders. The irony.



> it's called arrogance.



no one was talking to you


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> Diagnosing people on the internet with mental disorders. The irony.
> 
> 
> 
> no one was talking to you



Oh Ace,
Make a controversial opinion and become butthurt when people disagree with you.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10, bit of a hate/love relationship with Naruto, I like him, but he's not as great as his part 1 self.


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 14, 2013)

Arrogant, self-righteous, god complex. He's a terrible main character, a bad protagonist. I like his powers and fighting style, though, so he gets a 6/10 from me.


----------



## Recal (Apr 14, 2013)

5/10.

Liked him in part one when hard work was a main theme and he had a bit of humour about him.

Not a fan now that he's a platitude generating Jesus.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Arrogant, self-righteous, god complex. He's a terrible main character, a bad protagonist. I like his powers and fighting style, though, so he gets a 6/10 from me.


 where naruto show this?


----------



## Tray (Apr 14, 2013)

Voted 1 / 10


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 14, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Arrogant, self-righteous, god complex. He's a terrible main character, a bad protagonist. I like his powers and fighting style, though, so he gets a 6/10 from me.



What kind of fan fiction are you reading?


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

> Oh Ace,
> Make a controversial opinion and become butthurt when people disagree with you.



When did that happen? I made my opinion, you said people had differing views and then I proceeded to claim my opinion was superior. How is that butthurt? If anything you got angry when you called me an idiot and negged me calling me a failure. And you have the audacity to call _me_ butthurt?  

I'd be shocked but I don't even know who you are or what hole you crawled out of.


----------



## TOBY50 (Apr 14, 2013)

10|10
Without "Naruto" there wouldn't be any Naruto!


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> When did that happen? I made my opinion, you said people had differing views and then I proceeded to claim my opinion was superior. How is that butthurt? If anything you got angry when you called me an idiot and negged me calling me a failure. And you have the audacity to call _me_ butthurt?
> 
> I'd be shocked but I don't even know who you are or what hole you crawled out of.



I think you were upset because you claim your ideas were superior

I think I was upset by taking that too far and making a big deal out of some guy on the internet?

When I said 'failiure' I meant the post


My apologies.

Ps: You shouldn't say your opinion is superior on the internet


----------



## Paptala (Apr 14, 2013)

I really love Naruto, for his out going and never say die attitude, and for being someone who just brightens so many other people's lives just by being who he is and offering understanding and acceptance.  He certainly has his flaws as a character, though, and not the ones that add depth to his character, but ultimately, I think the good outweighs the bad.

9/10


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Apr 14, 2013)

1. He is a childish, foolishly optimistic, and obnoxious moron. He has virtually no likable qualities and is an overall poor excuse for a protagonist.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

people are blind... naruto defeat his darkside not equals naruto turns to goodside... naruto and sasuke? please, naruto already accepted mature decision about sasuke...  you just  don t understand naruto development as character


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

The enigmaNINJA said:


> 1. He is a childish, foolishly optimistic, and obnoxious moron. He has virtually no likable qualities and is an overall poor excuse for a protagonist.


 typical thoughts about naruto from sasuke fans


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Apr 14, 2013)

queen of waterfalls said:


> typical thoughts about naruto from sasuke fans



My dislike for Naruto has nothing to do with my opinion on Sasuke, so don't even start that crap.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

The enigmaNINJA said:


> My dislike for Naruto has nothing to do with my opinion on Sasuke, so don't even start that crap.


  really?  ... naruto need boring,perfect character like goku?


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Apr 14, 2013)

queen of waterfalls said:


> really? : Notrust... naruto need boring,perfect character like goku?



Naruto is already boring if you ask me. As for the Goku comparison, I do not watch DBZ so I don't know what Goku is like.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2013)

There are two ways this goes from this point:

1. The thread goes on. If you read a difference of opinion, you do not get personally offended, but argue against it with a variance of passion and reason.

2. I come back, see none of that, and I lock the goddamn thing.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

The enigmaNINJA said:


> Naruto is already boring if you ask me. As for the Goku comparison, I do not watch DBZ so I don't know what Goku is like.


  why? because naruto child of prophecy?  or because naruto defeat his darkside?


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Apr 14, 2013)

queen of waterfalls said:


> why? because naruto child of prophecy?  or because naruto defeat his darkside?



There are a number of reasons, the child of prophesy thing being just one of them. Characters like Naruto just do not appeal to me.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1/10.
> 
> Shittiest hero I have ever read.



A shitty hero that was actually well written in Part 1 when the story actually focused on him until Part 2 where he was deprived of character development along with the rest of the cast and was forced to become relevant all because of a certain someone. U_U

10/10 from me because he was that awesome in Part 1.


----------



## Seiji (Apr 14, 2013)

+ 10 for being the main character.
- 8 for being a shitty one.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Apr 14, 2013)

hate for naruto just irrationally


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 14, 2013)

queen of waterfalls said:


> hate for naruto just irrationally


Look, you're not going to convince anyone. It's best just to ignore people that don't like the character if their opinions bother you that much.


----------



## Seiji (Apr 14, 2013)

queen of waterfalls said:


> hate for naruto just irrationally



I have my reasons n there's plenty of them. I just didn't bother to list them one by one since they've already been mentioned in the previous pages. Ever heard of the term opinion?


----------



## NightRaven (Apr 14, 2013)

6/10. 

Doesn't seem to be the type of person who plans ahead.

Charges in like an idiot every single battle. 

Talks way too much, 

gets things done over a prolong amount of time.

Dwells too much time on feelings

Desperate as shit, clings to Sasuke for basically the whole season. 

Doesn't recognize a sociopath when he sees one. 

Doesn't have kill intent. 

Can't kill someone to save his own life.​


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 14, 2013)

6/10, only because I loved him back in part 1. Now I can't fucking stand him.


----------



## NekoKimio (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10
Naruto is great, he has flaws, but he's still great.


----------



## TGM (Apr 14, 2013)

8/10. He's one of my favorites, and if his character weren't so damn inconsistent he'd be a definite 10/10.


----------



## RBL (Apr 14, 2013)

naruto is one of the best mangas i've ever read and anime too. but naruto as a character is by far the worst protagonist i've ever seen. lol
0/10

part 1 naruto : 9/10


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10

Minus for him is his obsession for Sasuke, I like his determination and attitude, the guy have no family and bad childhood but he's keep going to get everyone respects until he's finally got it.

There's many great moments with him.


----------



## Potato (Apr 14, 2013)

If it wasn't for him, none of us would be here.

That chick in Team Guy.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont care what anyone sais, naruto has always been, and will always be my favorite character in the series.

His attitude in never giving up, and protecting what he cares about regardless of the cost, are great to me.

And I love how he grows from all of his experiences, such as how jiraiya tought him about how he should try to live above hatred and seach for peace, and how he learned to be a team player from itachi.

And he also has some of the most badass moments in the series. such as when he slammed the snakes mouth shut in the forest of death, how he used the first rasengan wiyh his hand impaled, how he arrived in konoha to fight pain with sage mode for the first time, how he made friends with even the demon who tormented him as a kid, how he blew the biju's away in BM, and how he headbutted obito in the freakin' face.

I wont hold the kage summit hyperventalation against him at all, it's realistic for characters to have meltdowns, and he's been fine ever since so yeah, 

100% 10


----------



## 1Person (Apr 14, 2013)

9/10

5 for his fighting style, simply yet devastating.

4 for his personality, he's understanding, frank, honest, determined and has no problem using force to accomplish his goals. would have been a five if he was a bit more consistent.



Trαy said:


> Voted 1 / 10


----------



## Aleph-1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Positives:

-Determination to succeed.
-Occasional goofiness.
-Protagonist.
-Love for ramen.
-Positive attitude.
-Transition from loser to badass.
-Was able to get over bad past.
-Good character design.
-Honest person.

Negatives:
-Child of Prophecy crap.
-Limited skillset.....I think that getting Kyuubi chakra mode and Bijuu mode doesn't make up for endless Shadow Clones and Rasengans.
-Silly Sasuke obsession, which thankfully isn't that bad anymore.
-I just wish that his words on changing the shinobi world or whatever were backed up by actual substance, but he was kind of forced into that position, so eh.

I gave him an 8/10 which was being generous. I should have given him a 7/10 for the negatives. Overall he didn't have such glaring flaws in Part 1, which is unfortunate, because he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 15, 2013)

7/10 for me.


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 15, 2013)

i will rate him 7/10. He's not my favorite character but he's the hero of this manga.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 15, 2013)

I VOTED 7, my neutral score.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2013)

I loved Part 1 Naruto, but Part 2 Naruto spent the first half of it crying over Sasuke to the point of losing his self-respect, and the next half where he powers up behaving like a disgusting narcissist.

Based on the kind of character he currently is, I must give him a low rating.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 15, 2013)

5. He's been handled poorly in part 2, well in part 1


----------



## Zemmix (Apr 15, 2013)

_Not an Uchiha, automatic 0/10._




7/10, I guess.

He's alright, and developed a good amount. But he's certainly not as good of a character as _a lot_ of the others.


----------



## Kai (Apr 15, 2013)

9/10

Love Naruto, but his focus on Sasuke was bent too far by Kishi. 

Also, you never know who's going to troll or get trolled in the manga but you can always find a sense of peace with Naruto. You know without hesitation he's the one that will ultimately succeed in the manga.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 15, 2013)

*Lifts eyebrow* Since when is Naruto that well-liked by this fandom?  Huh...


----------



## Recaso (Apr 15, 2013)

9/10, gave him that score because i love his character. I wouldn't be reading the manga, if he was not in it. But only (hah) a 9 because i don't like how kishi waste him, he could be so much more, than that naive kid.


----------



## Bissen (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh, this is tough... a year or two ago, I'd have given him a much higher score, but I can't. Maybe I've been colored by the boards here.

I'm just getting sick of the never-ending TnJ.

*6/10*, though regretting not raising it to at least a 7, considering how often he's actually made me laugh (though mostly in fillers...).

I like Naruto, but dislike a lot of his development. But still, at least a 7 might have been better. Ohwell.


----------



## Jad (Apr 15, 2013)

A single character FOR ME that ruined the War Arc and hogged the Pain fight. Like he hogs everything else, I know his the main character but give me a break. The worst Shounen character in my honest opinion, nothing comes close but perhaps Erza and Natsu. These 3 stand in their own little universe on planet shit and grandma piss. If it wasn't for Gai and Lee, wouldn't even touch this manga with a ten foot pole had I known Naruto was like THIS. Seriously though, if Kishi didn't make him such a hog for all the fights, I probably would be way more generous but guh~ So many wrong things.

Plus I hate Naruto's dub voice.


----------



## Pirate King Might Guy (Apr 15, 2013)

Although Naruto's sauske obsession irritates me, Naruto is still one of my favorites.
10/10 for Naruto Uzumaki.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to love and respect this character, then part II happened. 

1/10


----------



## eluna (Apr 15, 2013)

8/10 the only thing is annoying is the obssession for Sasuke


----------



## Ria chan (Apr 15, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2013)

I just love him too much despite some of his flaws and his general attitude that irritates me sometimes... but I still lub him. So 10/10. Go Naruto pek


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2013)

2, 899, 067, 555* / *10

I was quitter.
I was an average human very well familiar with the word,'*Impossible.'*
I never had any real world examples that really helped me see the power of will on a consistent basis.
Not even some of the great leaders of our world couldn't make me see it as much as I needed to. Human's are weak...
The shit I needed to accomplish in life...I needed other-worldly examples of determination. And fuck yeah I found it.

friend now I have all of that.

Uzumaki Naruto. If you're an athlete...if you're on the grind day after day...a musician...someone on their fucking PATH...you know what I mean and what Naruto means when he does what he does.

I laugh at people who can't relate to Naruto. 'Cuz then I know they aren't on their path in life and putting in as much work as they should day in and out.
Then I see those who side with the emo dudes who refuse to let go of the past and rationalize with them for holding on the past...
MOTHERFUCK the past! We keep moving FORWARD because that's the only place we can find our REWARD!




GTFO.

Naruto and Lord Kurama. Take it to the top.
Back to getting the money. Yeah.
Lol.


----------



## Pams (Apr 15, 2013)

10/10. Pretty awesome. He can TnJ me anytime


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 15, 2013)

Pams said:


> He can TnJ me anytime



 Love this.


----------



## naruto 6th hokage (Apr 15, 2013)

10/10 best character on the show


----------



## naruto 6th hokage (Apr 15, 2013)

i'm bias naruto alway get a perfect score


----------



## KyuubiFan (Apr 15, 2013)

Part 1 Naruto: 9/10

Current Idioto: 0/10

He went full retard during the timeskip...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> 2, 899, 067, 555* / *10
> 
> I was quitter.
> I was an average human very well familiar with the word,'*Impossible.'*
> ...



That's Part 1 Naruto's description, man. That short kid was all that and more.

But he spent the first half of Part 2 losing more and more of his self-respect because of someone who didn't want to be his friend anymore, and the second half letting power go up to his head and make him think he can do everything alone. 

Even after getting Itachi's advice on that, he still gives me this narcissist vibe.

It was easy to relate to his 12y old counterpart, not the version that went downhill.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 15, 2013)

I have my problems w/ his char, but I still gave him a 10/10. I just like him.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember I wasn't gonna start posting any arguments or point out holes in logic because this thread was basically composed of people picking a number, standing in front of someone that recorded the votes, said their thing and moved on. That was neat, even if I disagreed with some views I managed to respect that unwritten rule.

It would be nice if we kept it that way. Nobody needs to hear why you're disagreeing with their vote.


----------



## Xin (Apr 15, 2013)

10 / 10.. dunno why.. my body just moved there.


----------



## Ben B (Apr 15, 2013)

10/10, not being very objective here tbh but oh well


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 15, 2013)

solid 7 out of 10


----------



## Arctic Fox (Apr 15, 2013)

Favorite character.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2013)

We have won the Battle fellow Naruto fans. .


----------



## kuruizaki (Apr 16, 2013)

10/10 faults and all.


----------



## Falconandeagle (Apr 16, 2013)

130 Tens O_O. And here I thought NF hated Naruto.


----------



## mareboro (Apr 16, 2013)

GO Naruto! !! !!(was planning to write something meaningful but in the end I decided to cheer him on)  my fav character


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't want to be a douche or anything but is someone making dupe accounts?  Naruto's popularity has DROPPED over the years on these forums.  These results are just... odd.

If someone is doing such a thing, then goddamn they need to get a life.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 16, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't want to be a douche or anything but is someone making dupe accounts?  Naruto's popularity has DROPPED over the years on these forums.  These results are just... odd.
> 
> If someone is doing such a thing, then goddamn they need to get a life.



Ernie is  You know that annoying guy that got banned.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Apr 16, 2013)

10/10pek


----------



## PostNoJutsu (Apr 16, 2013)

Datte-f'n-bayo


----------



## Selva (Apr 16, 2013)

If there are any dupes, I'm pretty sure the mods won't count their votes


----------



## izzyisozaki (Apr 16, 2013)

10 to spite the world.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 16, 2013)

Selva said:


> If there are any dupes, I'm pretty sure the mods won't count their votes



Not dupes people who joined just to vote rofl


----------



## Mansali (Apr 16, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't want to be a douche or anything but is someone making dupe accounts?  Naruto's popularity has DROPPED over the years on these forums.  These results are just... odd.
> 
> If someone is doing such a thing, then goddamn they need to get a life.



A vocal minority does not make up the majority. Thats proven by that fact that the majority of people who make the most noise gave him a 1.


----------



## Selva (Apr 16, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Not dupes people who joined just to vote rofl


Isn't that the same as dupes?
Don't rofl at me, Sera


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 16, 2013)

fleaky said:


> no, naruto=kishi and his son sasuke= kishimoto school friend



........

Anyways 3 because there's a few things I used to like about him..maybe...


----------



## Inverted Smile (Apr 16, 2013)

I gave Naruto a 7/10.

His fights are always very entertaining and his lively personality is quite funny at times.
His obsession with Sasuke has been quite annoying in the past, but it has toned down a bit recently so I guess it hasn't been too bad.

The different techniques he has are not necessarily the most creative, but it has been awesome to see him achieve the power he now has mostly due to hard work.

Overall not one of my favourite characters, but still quite entertaining.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2013)

there was a time that I would've rated him much lower. but he redeemed some of the kage summit BS with his actions in the war imo. so he gets 7/10 from me.


----------



## Zlad (Apr 16, 2013)

2.

I don't find his character cool anymore, only annoying. My personal opinion.


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 16, 2013)

Naruto has been my number one favourite character for a long time. A 10/10 for my babe.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 16, 2013)

Please stop making new accounts to vote and using dupe accounts. It's just going to make scoring this character much more difficult for me, and considering how far I've fallen behind on scores, I'd appreciate that work load not being doubled or more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Please stop making new accounts to vote and using dupe accounts. It's just going to make scoring this character much more difficult for me, and considering how far I've fallen behind on scores, I'd appreciate that work load not being doubled or more.



I bothered to count the list of people that have voted for 10s and these are the ones that seem the most suspectful since their join date is very recent (from Sunday the 14th and yesterday): chibihana, Horichan, Labian, Lord 4TH, Lord Madara Uchiha, naruto 6th hokage, trollallsymbolptwo and warriorNL. Around 8 invalid votes you wouldn't need to count. So in other words, the actual number should be 133 in the 10s, not 141. Not bad though.

Still, the rest of the votes there and in the other categories look pretty legitimate.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 16, 2013)

45 1's


----------



## AlphaReaver (Apr 16, 2013)

10/10 !!!

Kage's Son
Rikudo's Reincarnation
Jinchuuriki's Son
Sannin's God Son
Senju For Aunt
Terrorist For Cousin
Terrorist For Senior Student
Terrorist For Rival
Upper Class Love Interest
Hokage Candidate's Student
Hokage's Grand Kid's Teacher
Demon For Conscience


Bijuu From Kushina
Via Minato
Kage Bunshin from Hashirama
Via Hiruzen
Toad Contract from Jiraiya
Rasengan from Minato
Via Jiraiya
Bijuu Kryptonite from Hashirama
Via Tsunade
Elemental Rasengan from Minato
Via Kakashi

Sage Mode
Bijuu Mode

Sexy No Jutsu
Uzumaki Rendan
1000 Years Of Death!

Healing Factor
Enormous Stamina
Enormous Chakra
Amazing Will Power
Unrivalled Creativity
Unorthodox Thought Process
Unpredictable

How can you give this kid anything less than a 10??


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 16, 2013)

My third favorite character. 

10 out of 10.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Apr 16, 2013)

I liked him okay in Part I, even though he was annoying. In Part II, his obsession with Sasuke got even worse, his personality didn't become any less annoying, and then this "child of prophecy" crap ended up happening. I don't hate him, but he really didn't develop into as cool a character as he could have. 5/10


----------



## chibihana (Apr 16, 2013)

*lurking mode OFF*

Nope. not a dupe. In fact I've been lurking here since 2008  I'm just too lazy to sign in and in fact being a lurker is my main specialty ( can't help it since you read NF while meeting or working xD)

I love Naruto despite others say about him. 10/10 is for him and him only 

If this not valid, you may remove my vote 

*lurking mode ON*


----------



## Santeira (Apr 16, 2013)

I was going to give him a 5, but changed my vote to 6 instead, just for the heck of it. He's about the only main character in the series of animes/manga that I've watched/read that I actually I _dislike_.

I liked him a lot in Part 1, but he no longer appeals to me as he becomes greater and god-like. And then I got to know how  'awesome' his parents were and that he isn't actually a _hard work genius_, since it is his massive chakra that allows him to do all his hard work (by spending them). Normal Shinobi like Lee also works hard, but because he was not born with bijuu chakra he is doomed to lurk the realm of fodder forever (pardon me for the terrible figure of speech). 

 I'm not impressed with his tremendous power, because I think it is sort of meaningless. That's all I guess.


----------



## boohead (Apr 16, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I don't want to be a douche or anything but is someone making dupe accounts?  Naruto's popularity has DROPPED over the years on these forums.  These results are just... odd.



Vocal Minority.


----------



## Hossaim (Apr 16, 2013)

-9000000000000000/10

one of the stupidest and worst characters in fiction.


----------



## Rain (Apr 17, 2013)

mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2013)

0/10, top cunt


----------



## Rios (Apr 17, 2013)

1/10    obviously


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Apr 17, 2013)

Favourite character, 10/10


----------



## Danzio (Apr 17, 2013)

Selva said:


> Isn't that the same as dupes?
> Don't rofl at me, Sera



No. 

A dupe account  is  when one member has more than one  account; hence they make a new one even though they already have one. This is not allowed, thus it will not count as a valid vote

A new person who registered for the first time, with no previous account(s), is not a dupe. Nothing wrong with this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> No.
> 
> A dupe account  is  when one member has more than one  account; hence they make a new one even though they already have one. This is not allowed, thus it will not count as a valid vote
> 
> A new person who registered for the first time, with no previous account(s), is not a dupe. Nothing wrong with this.



You don't know what is going on.


----------



## Undead (Apr 17, 2013)

1/10 On my shit list. 'nuff said.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 17, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> -9000000000000000/10
> 
> one of the stupidest and worst characters in fiction.



How ironic, but carry on.


----------



## Plague (Apr 18, 2013)

I can see people making Dupes for a Hinata poll, or an Itachi poll, or even a Minato poll, but I don't think they would go out of their way and bother with it on a Naruto poll XD 

Still, the amount of 10's is better than I woulda have guessed.


----------



## kzk (Apr 18, 2013)

9/10

I still wish he had a more diverse arsenal of jutsu. Had high hopes when he learned how to use wind chakra, but those were quickly dashed.


----------



## fleaky (Apr 18, 2013)

kzk said:


> 9/10
> 
> I still wish he had a more diverse arsenal of jutsu. Had high hopes when he learned how to use wind chakra, but those were quickly dashed.


 tailed beast shockwave,bijuudama,chakra arms


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 18, 2013)

10/10 from me. Naruto has always been one of my favorite characters and I always enjoyed reading about his character growth and journey for acceptance. It warms this old members heart to see that most people in NF like Naruto too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2013)

Plague said:


> Still, the amount of 10's is better than I woulda have guessed.



Yes, because there are such large numbers of people who dislike the character.

Could count them on the fingers of one hand.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2013)

I sincerely hope that your hand doesn't have 49 fingers on it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I sincerely hope that your hand doesn't have 49 fingers on it.



I wish it did, then there would be 97 votes.


----------



## SageNaruto21 (Apr 19, 2013)

*"Already a member here for some months. I enjoy reading this place, I am not kind of person who post a lot. But now I make an exception, time to start... 

10/10 for Naruto. The guts to never give up, badass. My favorite character by far!"*
*
Btw, too the people here who are saying there are some dupes. Well, I just checked all voters (haha, I had time) and there are only a very few new members from this week, and not all voted 10. Btw, I also see the mods already checked all of them so they are all legit. They are no dupes, so please stop making false accusations in this poll.  Deal with it.
*


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 19, 2013)

bringing the man down aren't you drag? you the know truth so whatever bro.

find i will go on topic then even though i don't believe i was off topic especially compared to others here. yea, i will give naruto 5 and no higher because i think thats what he really deserves were we to truthfully judge his character of late.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

> 10
> 156 votes



this is really quite terrible


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 19, 2013)

SageNaruto21 said:


> Btw, too the people here who are saying there are some dupes. Well, I just checked all voters (haha, I had time) and there are only a very few new members from this week, and not all voted 10. Btw, I also see the mods already checked all of them so they are all legit. They are no dupes, so please stop making false accusations in this poll.  Deal with it.



Oh look. Another person who doesn't know the situation trying to look smart.


----------



## Mansali (Apr 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh look. Another person who doesn't know the situation trying to look smart.



Do you know how many dupes there are?
Just around 10-20 or is its like half of them???


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2013)

^Around 8 IIRC since the last time I counted them. 

Either way the poll will close tomorrow.


----------



## Rain (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't get this shit now. 

Meh, whatever... 

Zero fucks given.


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 19, 2013)

I gave him a 6. Honestly, didn't expect so many 1s. Like two more and Naruto could become the most frequently 1-ed character so far.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

i'm gonna try and count up everyone who might be a dupe in the 10s. guidelines are gonna be really low post count and/or weirdly recent join dates























i've been a little less rigorous than some, but even so, i'm pretty sure i found like 12 people with generic names like 'Lord Madara Uchiha' or 'narutoninja2333' and virtually no posts and no activity in non post-counting sections

add that to the truly weird number of these aforementioned people *all* registering on the 14th of april, and well...

there are clearly some shenanigans afoot


----------



## Kage (Apr 19, 2013)

In other words...the investigation is underway so the 1 bracket can sleep at night I guess.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 19, 2013)

Did Naruto beaten Hinata in the number of voting people already? 
My babies are so popular, I'm proud 

I can't wait for Sasuke and Sakura


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2013)

Well this is quite scandalous! tbh, I did look at the poll and find it a little more than odd...


----------



## Okodi (Apr 19, 2013)

Naruto! Dattebayo


----------



## Rios (Apr 19, 2013)

All I want is a fair scoring. Not some "hey guys, Naruto is getting voted here so come join and give us our 10s" agitation.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 19, 2013)

What bother's me are not the 10's but the one's Naruto recieved. He got twice as much one's than Hinata. And I thought she was more hated than Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> it is sad to see some people here are acting all butthurted because a character they dislike has a good score... I don't understand why the mods don't interfere...



you don't understand why the mods don't interfere...and do what?

clear out all the obvious five-day-old zero-posts no-avatar dupes?



Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> What bother's me are not the 10's but the one's Naruto recieved. He got twice as much one's than Hinata. And I thought she was more hated than Naruto.



i despise the shit out of hinata, but naruto has more screen-time and at the very least, just as bad a character, but with far greater opportunity for showing it, so it's not that surprising


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 19, 2013)

I've  checked all voters, 9 are new members, not all votes 10, the dislikers should behave more mature, it's just a fictional character Naruto is owning the poll and people should deal with it


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> I've  checked all voters, 9 are new members, not all votes 10, the dislikers should behave more mature, it's just a fictional character Naruto is owning the poll and people should deal with it



deal with what?

all anyone did was point out that there were dupes in the poll

'behave more mature'?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2013)

This post probably will be deleted, but I have to speak out about this:



Rios said:


> All I want is a fair scoring. Not some "hey guys, Naruto is getting voted here so come join and give us our 10s" agitation.



Then to continue with that fairness the same analysis should be done with other characters's polls that also have gotten that amount of 10s. To put an example, Jiraiya's or Madara's.

I already counted the most likely dupes responsible for voting the 10s (the ones that coincidentally registered around last Sunday & this past Monday), accounts that are from two or three months ago like some that Lucaniel listed are too much of hit-and-miss, whether they are very active members or not. I really doubt someone would just join the forums with that much anticipation just to wait for this poll.

Go on I mean if anyone else wants to single out any more dupes that are missing. I just want to point out that its too fishy and pretty darn _interesting_ that there is so much fuss and rigorous study about this poll's rank whereas others did not have so much distrust with their high results.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 19, 2013)

I see people who dislike Naruto trying to manipulate the poll. I just checked every voter and there are very few new members. And not all of them voted 10. I also see some new one voting 1. So you are sore with the good score Naruto gets...

Stop. Seriously, all Naruto-fans are just amused with you guys now...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> accounts that are from two or three months ago like some that Lucaniel listed are too much of hit-and-miss, whether they are very active members or not. I really doubt someone would just join the forums with that much anticipation just to wait for this poll.


yeah, no, i acknowledge that, i was thinking more dupes made for miscellaneous use in case of bans and so on, that people logged into to register an extra vote

but yeah, a few of those are probably genuine accounts


CuteJuubi said:


> I see people who dislike Naruto trying to manipulate the poll. I just checked every voter and there are very few new members. And not all of them voted 10. I also see some new one voting 1. So you are sore with the good score Naruto gets...
> 
> Stop. Seriously, all Naruto-fans are just amused with you guys now...



yeah? who that dislikes naruto is trying to 'manipulate' the poll?

funny you say that, considering the only one anyone could claim was reasonably 'manipulating' the poll is the dude making dupes to vote 10/10 extra times


----------



## Nic (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd give part 1 a 10 but part II a 5.  Still somewhat a fan so i'll give him an 8.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 19, 2013)

O brother, the mods here already checked everyone. There are no dupes. There are a few new members, yes, but is that no allowed? check it all for yourself, you'll see

The ones you call dupes, also voted on polls like Obito, Nagato, Neji... so no problems then? But because this is Naruto, you are making a problem? come now, Naruto is not even my favorite character, but I am getting sick of this nonsense.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> O brother, the mods here already checked everyone. There are no dupes. There are a few new members, yes, but is that no allowed? check it all for yourself, you'll see
> 
> The ones you call dupes, also voted on polls like Obito, Nagato, Neji... so no problems then? But because this is Naruto, you are making a problem? come now, Naruto is not even my favorite character, but I am getting sick of this nonsense.



i really doubt they have

because i'm sure ten different members, with less than ten posts who _all_ registered on the exact same day, and all voted 10/10 on that poll (lot of tens in here) would look statistically improbable to anyone

oh, and i haven't seen the nagato/neji polls because i don't much care, but i did indeed visit the obito poll to tell everyone who voted 10 to kill themselves, so that was my civic duty done right there

edit: oh, by the way, i went and had another look at the obito poll

i don't see any clear dupes, at all


----------



## Mansali (Apr 19, 2013)

Does Madara have any dupes? I noticed he also has more than 100 votes for 10.


----------



## kzk (Apr 19, 2013)

Even if every 10 is a fake, unless I did the math wrong, it didn't really get Naruto anywhere anyways.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

Mansali said:


> Does Madara have any dupes? I noticed he also has more than 100 votes for 10.



keeping in mind that i just catalogued a bunch of possible dupes (with lax parameters, as sennin pointed out), i looked at the 10 column, don't see any names i remember from those dupes

there were however a few banned members with very few posts in there, so those might be the ones, but it looks like neither obito nor madara's polls have been fucked with to the extent that this one has


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> but i did indeed visit the obito poll to tell everyone who voted 10 to kill themselves, so that was my civic duty done right there



Your civic duty is to be opinionated.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 19, 2013)

Can you all please stop spamming up Naruto's thread with these irrelevant gifs and pictures? Take it to VM or PM, please.

Naruto, despite his shortcomings, has grown into quite the impressive shinobi. If he had actually grown up in a stable household, then I can only imagine how much stronger he would be. Then again, he might have actually turned out to be weaker. It's only because of his personal experience with hatred and being an outcast that he was ever able to change the people that he changed.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 19, 2013)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> What bother's me are not the 10's but the one's Naruto recieved. He got twice as much one's than Hinata. And I thought she was more hated than Naruto.



to be fair, no other character got 140+ (legit) 10`s either. 

naruto has the most.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 19, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> to be fair, no other character got 140+ (legit) 10`s either.
> 
> naruto has the most.



Hinata got 176 10's.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 19, 2013)

What's odd about this poll is not the #10, but the lack of votes for every other score. To put it in perspective, the number of #1 and #10 used to be only slightly about the number of #7. In other words, there's about 100 votes there that are due to campaigning with ppl who do not visit this section and duping.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 19, 2013)

Part I naruto = 10/10. He had Spunk and was well written. 

Early Part II = 8/10
Prophecy Naruto = 1/10. Shallow and annoying,,,,but hey, it is easier to write such a character.



Lucaniel said:


> man, i'll never get how many people can be suckers for a totally bland character like hinata, just because she stops being as shy and does something brave...even though it doesn't make her any less bland and terribly dull


Because some people are suckers for cheezy romance. But even then, Hinata's role as a romantic attraction is horribly forced, worse than usual.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 20, 2013)

We are well aware of the issues; there's nothing to be surprised about.


PikaCheeka said:


> Oh look. Another person who doesn't know the situation trying to look smart.


Oh look. Another person who doesn't know the situation trying to look smart.


----------



## Melas (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't see myself participating in such polls save for the hero and his father perhaps.

So what can be the score for the child of prophecy, the one to win the vote of confidence of the all the bijus, the one RS prophesied about, the one mature enough to overcome hatred at such a young age and work, really work towards breaking the chain of hatred?

Then again, there have been instances where I have been absolutely disgusted with his uncalled for behaviour such as being a punching bag for some random Kumo bitch, or begging in front of a bull-dog for a traitor.

However, most significantly, he is one of the few exceptions in a line up of utter trash of characters and since all such polls, ratings need to be in the context of the story and relative to other characters in that story, I cannot in good conscience rate his any less than perfect.

I understand such a rating could be frowned upon if my motives are misinterpreted, however I hope its apparent that I don't care about the popularity of any character or lack thereof. Popular vote has no bearing on my opinions of the characters.

I have given my justification for my rating, if it is still frowned upon, I can't help it.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 20, 2013)

This thread. 

I never had a problem with Naruto, 7.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Naruto, but he has some issues as a character that i dislike, the preaching stuff makes me tired, so i give him a 7/10 


also, lol at the shitstorm, it was predictable. Imagine how Sasuke's poll will go .


----------



## Kusa (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I like Naruto, but he has some issues as a character that i dislike, the preaching stuff makes me tired, so i give him a 7/10
> 
> 
> also, lol at the shitstorm, it was predictable. Imagine how Sasuke's poll will go .



Oh the shitstorm will be so big in Sasuke's poll


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 20, 2013)

Part II Naruto = 4/10. He is a boring character.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 20, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> Oh the shitstorm will be so big in Sasuke's poll




it will reflect the daily fight that goes on in the fandom because of him.

i wonder what he will be doing by the time that his poll arrives


----------



## Fay (Apr 20, 2013)

I voted for Naruto a 1/10. Reasons for giving the lowest score:
- I don't read much shounen and the shounen I have read/watched, the main character is always my number 1. So reading a shounen where not only the main chara isn't my number one, but he's also the one I dislike the most out of all characters, for me it's an automatic 1/10. 
- IMO characters like Hashirama and Goku are the type I'd prefer as the main chara: calm with a good type of goofy (=not retarded), NOT arrogant (I prefer arrogance more in rival/secondary chara's), strong but accepting of other people (=not trying to force people into his believes), a solid goal with good reasons (=not an "attention whore"/not because someone else forced that goal on him), a character who doesn't waste his time on love drama (I prefer angst over romance more in female chara's).

That being said, everyone has different tastes, so I'm sure he has qualities other people find appealing *shrugs and hops to another thread*.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it will reflect the daily fight that goes on in the fandom because of him.
> 
> i wonder what he will be doing by the time that his poll arrives



It sure will.

He will be in the battlefield and talking to grandpa Madara


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it will reflect the daily fight that goes on in the fandom because of him.
> 
> i wonder what he will be doing by the time that his poll arrives



i am gonna give him a 1 cause his overall character sucks as much as naruto. sasuke is like naruto. they have good moments and good phases in the manga but for the most part, they suck.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> *I see people who dislike Naruto trying to manipulate the poll. *I just checked every voter and there are very few new members. And not all of them voted 10. I also see some new one voting 1. So you are sore with the good score Naruto gets...
> 
> Stop. Seriously, all Naruto-fans are just amused with you guys now...



that's just sad if true


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 20, 2013)

This poll is beyond redemption, I don't know what can be done at this point.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This poll is beyond redemption, I don't know what can be done at this point.



haters gonna hate


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2013)

raters gonna rate


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm still a biased Naruto fanboy, no matter how the series has it's messups, I've always liked the character Naruto. 

8/10


----------



## Azula (Apr 20, 2013)

dafuq happened in here


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 20, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> dafuq happened in here



My thoughts exactly, I wish I'd been more active in these last few days.  Well, the poll's gonna close soon...


----------



## Danzio (Apr 20, 2013)

I never thought Naruto would be that polarizing of a character, even more than Obito.

His ideals and goals are inspirational. His unconventional methods seem to work so I don't why people are crying about that, and the whole "destiny kid" thing did  not change his past nor his actions, to get where he's at today. The suffering he went through as a kid,  his strong character/conviction/kindness, etc., did not change once he found out that he's destined to save the world. It's merely another burden. Nothing more, nothing less.

To "punish him" for that is a cop-out, imo. But to each his own.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What's odd about this poll is not the #10, but the lack of votes for every other score. To put it in perspective, the number of #1 and #10 used to be only slightly about the number of #7. In other words, there's about 100 votes there that are due to campaigning with ppl who do not visit this section and duping.




/thread


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What's odd about this poll is not the #10, but the lack of votes for every other score. To put it in perspective, the number of #1 and #10 used to be only slightly about the number of #7. In other words, there's about 100 votes there that are due to campaigning with ppl who do not visit this section and duping.



Isn't that the case for Hinata and Madara too? And yet, there's hardly the pages of complaints in their threads. It seems to me that this is simply a case of the vocal minority complaining again about Naruto's popularity and then being stunned when they find out that most people don't agree with those views.


----------



## Ben B (Apr 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What's odd about this poll is not the #10, but the lack of votes for every other score. To put it in perspective, the number of #1 and #10 used to be only slightly about the number of #7. In other words, there's about 100 votes there that are due to campaigning with ppl who do not visit this section and duping.



A user counted the so called "dupes" (user accounts created recently) in the library popularity poll thread I think and there were 8 such users. Polls for love or hate characters like Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura etc will be polarized like this.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 20, 2013)

Naruto already stomped Sasuke into the ground on the last official Jump poll.   Even the proud japanese people started to hate Saucegay and relate to the more western looking main character . ck Lol Japan


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 20, 2013)

Jesus, normally I don't care about the shitstorms into a fandom and just ignore it, but now it's just incredibly annoying. It is sad to see some 'dislikers' of this character 'Naruto', a fictional (!) character btw, are taking this poll like a personal defeat, lol. Just face the fact that Naruto still has a lot of fans, even on this forum. But no, in stead of just acting all nice together, some 'dislikers' start to make false complaints. Like saying there are many dupes, or saying some guy sended 30-40 friends to this poll to vote a 10. Well, if you just take a little effort and check the voters who voted in this poll, you should know that there are VERY FEW new members from this week, and not all of them voted a 10. 

Tjeech, just go and watch the polls from Madara, or Kakashi, or Jiraiya... Well, I did and also in those polls there were some new members that registrated in the week those polls started... But no one gave a **** about it then? Ha, no no, but now because the poll is about Naruto Uzumaki, some 'dislikers' can't handle the fact the poll is positive and THEY are the ones trying to manipulate the poll. Shit, and this all for a fictional (!!) character, serious people, go out more. With all respect... 

Let me handle some 'made up' issues. I had some time and checked everyting, every voter. Not because I am a big fan, but just because I have had it with the complaints a few 'dislikers' are making up and because I think some members would like it to clear things up. It is ridiculous now.

@ PikaCheeka:
Oh look. Another person who doesn't know the situation trying to look smart.
This is funny. You are normally always a person who goes into the smallest detail when trying to make your point, but now you are 'shooting holes in the air'... Why? Because you also don't know what is going on. You just really hate Naruto and I think it is sad you are trying to find something just so that the mods can delete some votes. Well, I just also checked your VM's with a person called Lucaniel (another known Naruto baiter). Out of that I see you admit the fact that there are no dupes in this poll. But you say a guy sended friends to this thread just to vote for Naruto (a 10). Well, I checked all new members from this week and I see some of them also voted in other threads, like for example the Obito-one. Some are also active in some Fanclubs. And only 8 (!!) people who voted a 10 are newcomers from this week. And a few of them already said in this post that they are reading this forum for years but they just came now to vote a 10 for there favorite character. I see the mods checked them out and they are not banned wich means they are clean. Are you really trying to say every new member is someone that is in a complot to manipulate Naruto's poll? Give me a break, please.

Btw, look at the '1-voters', I see also people there who registrated THIS week. Gonna delete those votes too? I rest my case. (btw people, you can check it all by yourself)

It is insane to say each new member is a dupe (wich is already proven they are not since the mods checked them -> just watch there profile) or are friends from someone here. Maybe 2-3 are, but I am sure not all are. Because the majority of them is also voting on other polls (= fact => check it by yourself).

I normally always respect your posts, but when you are on your "Anti-Naruto" crusade, o boy... 
@Mansali
Do you know how many dupes there are?
Just around 10-20 or is its like half of them???
It takes like 2 minutes to check it out by yourself. There are very few new members, at not all of them voted 10. So no, almost all (if not all) 10's Naruto got are legit.

@Sennin of Hardwork
^Around 8 IIRC since the last time I counted them.

Either way the poll will close tomorrow.
With all respect, but who are you to say this people are dupes? Check it out, each single one of them is already checked by the mods and are not banned. Guess they are no dupes then! Legal votes are legit. 

I repeat myself, also in other polls were new members but no one gave a shit then. But now some 'dislikers' from Naruto are acting... not cool. It was funny in the beginning and I am sure all Naruto-fans are enjoying there behaviour in this thread and are laughing with it, but for neutral people like me it really is annoying now!! 

@Rios
All I want is a fair scoring. Not some "hey guys, Naruto is getting voted here so come join and give us our 10s" agitation.
Some of them also voted on other polls, gonna delete those too? I see some of them voted too in the Obito poll, in the Neji poll, in the Nagato poll... So saying they are only here for voting a 10 for Naruto is proven wrong by that behaviour. And I repeat myself, you are making drama for so few newcomers. xD

Also going to delete the votes from 'new members' when the polls from Jiriaya, Madara, Hinata, Kakashi, ... were up? 

Seriously... Start acting mature, this is just a poll. Don't take it personaly because Naruto still has many fans here.


I hope I cleared some things up now. Will ignore this further.
Btw, good luck for Sasuke's poll in the future Dragonus Nesha and Immortal, the shitstorm will be legendary (not looking forward to it)!


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I like Naruto, but he has some issues as a character that i dislike, the preaching stuff makes me tired, so i give him a 7/10
> 
> 
> also, lol at the shitstorm, it was predictable. Imagine how Sasuke's poll will go .


don't you remember last time? it will be the opposite of this, the haters will give him 100 ones along with dupes just to make him look bad like last time. 

this is why i don't take this polls seriously. people just rally up to fuck it up. 

@immortal- i at least admire the time you put into this bro.


----------



## Kage (Apr 20, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto already stomped Sasuke into the ground on the last official Jump poll.



the cover for that was 

lol that pout.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> it will reflect the daily fight that goes on in the fandom because of him.
> 
> i wonder what he will be doing by the time that his poll arrives



Sakura's poll its going to be batshit crazy.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 20, 2013)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Hinata got 176 10's.



Hell yeah. All legit 10's with no dupes. Don't mess with Hinata-hime and her fans 



Kenneth said:


> raters gonna rate



  
This thread is so entertaining.

On topic: I wonder why there are not more 9's and 8's. The distribution does look skewed. Where are all the moderate Naruto fans?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2013)

^I'm one when I'm actually a big fan of him. But I tried to be fair and be a bit unbiased and put some thought before voting this time, gave him an 8/10. Saving the 10/10 for the manga's finale.

Well this escalated pretty quickly. 

*CuteJuubi@:* As far as I know, unless you are an "adbot" and you don't blatantly break any rule your dupe account could go unnoticed and not baned, IMO. I simply did a little service because it caught my attention if there were really so many dupes in the poll and I wanted to know. Turns out there are, but not so many like it was originally speculated. 



hcheng02 said:


> Isn't that the case for Hinata and Madara too? And yet, there's hardly the pages of complaints in their threads. It seems to me that this is simply a case of the vocal minority complaining again about Naruto's popularity and then being stunned when they find out that most people don't agree with those views.



This is what it all comes down to, really. 



Arya Stark said:


> This poll is beyond redemption, I don't know what can be done at this point.



Just do not count the dupes's votes from the list I made. Between 8 and 9 votes that have to be ignored due to that they strategically joined the day this poll was made and the day after. The rest of the votes are all okay. It isn't that messed up.


----------



## Shivers (Apr 20, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For someone advising people not to make a big deal of an internet poll, you sure seem to be emotionally invested in people not questioning the validity of the same internet poll.

That's a lot of words.


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2013)

Nooo, I missed the poll! 

Anyway, 10/10 <3


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 21, 2013)

Naruto's Character is Like an On and Off Switch It's like some Badass Naruto then when it's sasukes time to shine in the manga Kishi makes him become a Pussy

Badass Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 









(Naruto Was so Fucking Badass when he had the red cloak)

but then this


*Spoiler*: __ 








and then this



and Lets Not Forget This




those are truly the worst moments in the Manga ever (I'm talking up Tobi being Obito worse moment)


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2013)

10/10 for obvioux reasons stated in the thread.

At first i was iffy on  naruto's changes but it appears that kishimoto is going all the way so it works for me.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 21, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Naruto's Character is Like an On and Off Switch It's like some Badass Naruto then when it's sasukes time to shine in the manga Kishi makes him become a Pussy
> 
> Badass Naruto
> 
> ...


It would have been ok if Sasuke cared or knew that Naruto did these things..but Naruto's relationship with Sasuke has been one-sided for the most part. 

So it comes off as sad and stalkish on Naruto's part.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Naruto's Character is Like an On and Off Switch It's like some Badass Naruto then when it's sasukes time to shine in the manga Kishi makes him become a Pussy
> 
> Badass Naruto
> 
> ...


i actually liked those moments. it shows naruto not giving up. granted, it's sasuke he doesn't want to give up on after he almost killed him a few times but still.......


now, i rated naruto a 1 because i  can't stand the sight of him anymore without conjuring to my mind every RS prophecy shit


----------



## DonutKid (Apr 22, 2013)

the prophecy crap spoilt his character, and the kages arc dealed the final blow.  so...


----------



## Arisu (Apr 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Sakura's poll its going to be batshit crazy.



Have no fear, Sakura fans will unite in their full force


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 22, 2013)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Have no fear, Sakura fans will unite in their full force



Last time around, she didn't even make the top 100, so it will be interesting to see how she does this time...


----------



## Rosi (Apr 22, 2013)

GaijanGeisha said:


> Last time around, she didn't even make the top 100, so it will be interesting to see how she does this time...



Well, if Obito, who is hated beyond reason here, gets 80+ tens, I'm pretty sure Sakura will be fine. She has enough fans to vote for her. Haters are just more vocal ones.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2013)

Rios said:


> Checked the 1s in the poll. I think I only found 1 guy from April 2013 and he is 1 week old with 21 posts.
> 
> btw its amusing how people with "Kyuubi" and "Minato" in their usernames rated Naruto 1



naruto shat on kyuubi while kushina shat on minato...... because wanted to know how his father buncked his mother ripping us from good character development for minato


----------



## Rios (Apr 22, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Well, if Obito, who is hated beyond reason here, gets 80+ tens, I'm pretty sure Sakura will be fine. She has enough fans to vote for her. Haters are just more vocal ones.



Dont think all those 10s are genuine. Pretty sure there were guys who just wanted to piss off the anti-fan base, so they voted 10. 

Similar thing will happen to Sakura, where guys who dont care about her will vote 10 for the lulz.


----------



## Fay (Apr 22, 2013)

Rios said:


> Dont think all those 10s are genuine. Pretty sure there were guys who just wanted to piss off the anti-fan base, so they voted 10.
> 
> Similar thing will happen to Sakura, where guys who dont care about her will vote 10 for the lulz.



If she does something awesome before the poll starts, I'm sure she'll have quite some genuine 10's !


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Naruto's Character is Like an On and Off Switch It's like some Badass Naruto then when it's sasukes time to shine in the manga Kishi makes him become a Pussy
> 
> Badass Naruto
> 
> ...



its not fair to ignore his other badass war moments, and just highlight the bad stuff.  for example:

Here's

Here's

Here's

Here's

Here's

Here's

Here's

and whatnot. the kage summit stuff is MASSIVELY overplayed on this forum. momentary moment of weakness, big deal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2013)

Milliardo said:


> don't you remember last time? it will be the opposite of this, the haters will give him 100 ones along with dupes just to make him look bad like last time.
> 
> this is why i don't take this polls seriously. people just rally up to fuck it up.
> 
> @immortal- i at least admire the time you put into this bro.


i guess i will have to make dupes to balance it 



Kage said:


> the cover for that was
> 
> lol that pout.


considering when this poll was made, its actually amazing that Sasuke made it to the second place 

i cant wait to see where he will land now after the recent developments


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 22, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Naruto's Character is Like an On and Off Switch It's like some Badass Naruto then when it's sasukes time to shine in the manga Kishi makes him become a Pussy
> 
> Badass Naruto
> 
> ...



I don't understand why you were banned for so long.
Your posting style is top notch. 
You are one of the few High tier manga readers that exist on the forums (Including myself)


Naruto does lose his flair whenever Sasuke steps in.
Its as if Naruto relinquished his plot relevance to the Uchiha side of the plot. (Which isn't a bad thing)
Naruto does have his moments, and I actually like the times where he collapsed. It shows... Character 
I can't wait to see more moments such as those.
It gives Naruto some needed emotional layering.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I don't understand why you were banned for so long.
> Your posting style is top notch.
> You are one of the few High tier manga readers that exist on the forums (Including myself)
> 
> ...




Yeah your right, the hyperventilating part wasn't that bad but the bowing down and beat up shit made me so mad


----------

